# Surf Fishing Jekyll Island



## BrileyDog

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>

First time doing this and I tried to enbed it as it said in the sticky, So I'll see if it works. If so I hope y'all enjoy it, it was a fun morning surf fishing Jekyll a couple of weekends ago.


----------



## WalkinDead

Next time you go, you should try the North beach to the right of the pier.  Cross the wooden bridge over Clam Creek and follow the path to the beach turn right and go 150-200 yards and set up.  The channel swings in by the beach there and you can cast out into deeper water.  I've probably caught 60 bull reds in that area over the last year along with blue fish, whiting, flounder, trout, croaker, and sharks, of course.  Cut, fresh mullet, shrimp, squid, and blue crab all work for bait. 
If you're more into trout and flounder, the area around the rocks at the pier parking lot produce well, around the tide changes.  Whiting black drum, red drum, and croaker, along with more sharks can be caught on the north end of the pier on the incoming tide.  Balloon a finger mulllet, croaker, small whiting or mullet fillet out about 100 yards or so while whiting fishing and you may tangle with something you aren't equipped to handle.  I've had a couple rods broken and lost quite a bit of line on fish I couldn't even turn.
We spend a lot of time at Jekyll fishing and shrimping.  It's a great place to fish if you don't have a boat.  My wife caught this one off the north end of the pier last year.


----------



## BrileyDog

WalkinDead that is one Beautiful stud of a redfish!! I haven’t been lucky enough to catch one there yet, but I know the place you are talking about. Im thinking about taking my kayak there next time and putting out some deep baits to see what I can pull up. I might find more than My reels can handle, but it would be fun..lol.. and who knows I get my first bull red!! Thanks so much for all of your advice!! I don’t know much about ballooning, but it sounds interesting. I’ll look it up on YouTube. Thanks again man!! Y’all have a great one!!


----------



## WalkinDead

October thru December are your prime Redfish months, though they can be caught year round there.


----------



## ccbiggz

I love surf fishing on Jekyll. Thanks for posting your video!


----------



## BrileyDog

ccbiggz said:


> I love surf fishing on Jekyll. Thanks for posting your video!


Ccbiggz, thanks so much for watching and I’m glad you enjoyed it!! It was fun to make. Surf fishing is one of my favorite ways to ocean fish and Jekyll had always been my favorite to fish. I hope to get back down soon and make another video. When I do I’ll post it on here again. I hope you have a great weekend!!


----------



## B. White

We have not stayed on Jekyll since approx. 1991, but we are going to spend a few days in the next couple of weeks.  The only thing I remember about the last trip was we had a good time driving around looking at deer at night.  One time I was the only one in the water at the beach and looked and everyone was pointing at me like I was famous.  I turned and looked and there were giant fins passing close by all around me.  I should have had a rod with me then.

I will take some surf fishing gear.  Any tips on the following are appreciated:
1) Is bait usually available on the island? Frozen or cut is fine with me.
2) I need to restock a couple of things in my tackle, so is a good place on the island or where is my last good chance to stop nearby.
3) We will be at the Days Inn, but I'll drive to another location, if it is better suited to  fishing.


----------



## fuelman1

There is tackle available at Maxwells in the shopping center and at the pier but you're better off going to Academy or Walmart in Brunswick. You can buy bait at the shop by the pier. You can get a cylinder style of minnow trap and set it up in some of the small creeks to catch mud minnows. Throw a few Vienna sausages in there and leave it overnight or at least several hours. Mud minnows are great bait and are very hardy.


----------



## BrileyDog

Like fuelman1 said the bait shop at the pier is great for anything you need on the island. You can get live shrimp, frozen shrimp and frozen packs of fresh finger mullet. I personally like to get out the day before or the early morning of, according to the tide and cast net my own finger mullet for cutbait, they are usually a lot of them in the surf and creeks. My shrimp I usually bring with me, I get the frozen one's from the grocery section at walmart for more bang for my buck and cut them in small pieces along with a small piece of shrimp flavored Fishbites strip, that way the bait stealers don't get you as quick..lol..Shrimp and finger mullet are my personal favorites. In front of the Days Inn is a good place to surf fish, just do a little walking till you find a good rip current or or hole off the beach and there will be your ambush zones for the bigger predator fish. It's what I always look for. Try the sound beach around the pier at the north end also, there is a lot of good surf fishing spots there and real deep water to get into there if you are looking for something big. I like the front beaches for good table fish though, whiting, speckle trout, redfish, blue fish, flounder, and many others can all be caught right where you put your beach chair!! Good Luck and Y'all have fun!!


----------

